# ViP622/722 1080p compatibility:



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

:rant:
I just got to say that I'm pretty disappointed that my two-month-old *Sony Bravia 40-Inch 1080p/120Hz LCD* set is still being identified by my 622 (/w L6.16) as being only 1080i capable - especially when I know it's not true!
:rant:

Anyway, I need to purchase an additional 40-something" LCD set for another room and the *Toshiba REGZA Cinema Series 42XV545U 42-Inch 1080p/120Hz LCD* is one of the sets that I am considering. I'd be interested to know if anyone here has had any experience with these sets and can tell me if they've been happy with it and whether or not Dish's 1080p detection & playback works with it?

Thanks for any assistance,


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

My company goes into a LOT of homes every day. Guess which two major brand have the most problems with their HDTVs? If you said "Mitsubishi" and "Toshiba", you win.

You did very well with your Sony purchase; I recommend a repeat.










BTW, my experience with LG TVs would rate them mid-pack, at best. I generally agree with the rest of this list.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I believe I read someplace that you have to turn off Motionflow.


----------



## JS_racer (Aug 25, 2007)

how did you check this ?? 
i have a 622 and am interested in checking my set. 
does the 501ppv test cost money if it passes ??


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Can anyone confirm if 1080P shows up for any TV in the HDMI test menu on the 622/722?


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> I believe I read someplace that you have to turn off Motionflow.


Thanks! ~ I'll give that a try and report back with the results.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

IIP said:


> My company goes into a LOT of homes every day. Guess which two major brand have the most problems with their HDTVs? If you said "Mitsubishi" and "Toshiba", you win.
> 
> You did very well with your Sony purchase; I recommend a repeat.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response! I definitely agree with your opinion on the Mitsubishi sets ~ My big $$$ diamond series set seems to spend more time in the shop than it does at my home - just glad that I bought the extended warranty. Thanks for the heads up on the Toshibas. The Dish 1080p snafu is the only (and most likely misdirected) complaint I have (so far) with the Sony set.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

JS_racer said:


> how did you check this ??
> i have a 622 and am interested in checking my set.
> does the 501ppv test cost money if it passes ??


I checked it using the current DishONLINE 1080p "The Beast" freebie. Selecting it for download invokes their 1080p compatibility test.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> I believe I read someplace that you have to turn off Motionflow.


I just tried that but it still fails Dish's test. Oh well...


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

AVJohnnie said:


> I checked it using the current DishONLINE 1080p "The Beast" freebie. Selecting it for download invokes their 1080p compatibility test.


I'm not sure if just selecting The Beast for download actually does the 1080p test. At least when I try a Dish on Demand 1080p movie purchase the test it performs blanks the screen and takes several seconds to determine my TV does not support 1080p. When I start the download on The Beast in Dish Online it comes back immediately with the warning the TV "may" not support 1080p. So, I don't really feel like it did the real test at that point. I'll see what happens after the video is downloaded and I try and watch it.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

AVJohnnie said:


> I just tried that but it still fails Dish's test. Oh well...


Oh well, was worth a try I guees.


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

AVJohnnie said:


> :rant:
> I just got to say that I'm pretty disappointed that my two-month-old *Sony Bravia 40-Inch 1080p/120Hz LCD* set is still being identified by my 622 (/w L6.16) as being only 1080i capable - especially when I know it's not true!
> :rant:
> 
> ...


Check out this thread on 1080p 24 your Sony will not display 1080p 24.
http://forums.highdefdigest.com/hom...24-signal-multiplies-original-frame-rate.html


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Also on a 40" screen you wouldn't see the difference unless you sat only a couple of feet away from it.


----------



## pawnslinger (Jan 10, 2009)

After reading this thread, I decided to dig a little and find out what was happening 1080p wise on my setup. The first thing I did was test my Samsung DLP TV with my PS3 and the TV said it was being driven at 1080p... which was confirmed by the PS3. Next I tried the same with the sat receiver, a 622, and the TV reported 1080i signal being received and going into the HDMI stuff on the receiver, it thinks that my TV can only handle 1080i. So I found some component cables (in use on another setup in my home) and moved my 622 over to component cables -- along with a cold boot of both TV and sat at that time. No dice, the sat receiver still sends a 1080i signal. Short of trying a 1080p VOD how else could I test it?

Our TV is 60inch screen which we watch at about 8 feet. I think it looks good, but the PS3's picture is clearly better. We use it mainly for playing Blu-ray. Am I asking too much for the 622 to be producing an image as good as the PS3?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Do you have the PS3 setup to force it to output 1080p/24 and not to auto? You should not expect the 622 picture to be as good as a BD unless you are watching a 1080p VOD from the 622... it is said to be very close to BD quality.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> I'm not sure if just selecting The Beast for download actually does the 1080p test. At least when I try a Dish on Demand 1080p movie purchase the test it performs blanks the screen and takes several seconds to determine my TV does not support 1080p. When I start the download on The Beast in Dish Online it comes back immediately with the warning the TV "may" not support 1080p. So, I don't really feel like it did the real test at that point. I'll see what happens after the video is downloaded and I try and watch it.


Agreed, but after receiving the download it played back on the Sony at only 1080i.


----------



## pawnslinger (Jan 10, 2009)

HobbyTalk said:


> Do you have the PS3 setup to force it to output 1080p/24 and not to auto? You should not expect the 622 picture to be as good as a BD unless you are watching a 1080p VOD from the 622... it is said to be very close to BD quality.


No. No forcing of anything. Until this thread, I was happy to just let the boxes do their thing. If it didn't look good, I never tried to figure out why or force it. Like many, I think, I just accepted what was shown. Then this thread got me thinking. So I just queried the TV, the PS3 and the 622 to see what was happening. The PS3 is on HDMI1 and is happily doing 1080p (the TV confirms it is sending 1080p from the PS3). On HDMI2 (or experimentally COMPONENT1) is the 622, it does 1080i and says that the TV only supports 1080i. The TV confirms it is receiving a 1080i signal from the 622.

As I said, it doesn't look bad, just not as good as the PS3. I guess I should have questioned the image quality issues sooner.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

pawnslinger said:


> The PS3 is on HDMI1 and is happily doing 1080p (the TV confirms it is sending 1080p from the PS3).


But is it sending 1080p/24 or 1080p/60? The PS3 will convert the 1080p/24 BD output to 1080p/60 if your TV does not support 1080p/24. The Dish receivers are only capable of outputting 1080p/24.


----------



## pawnslinger (Jan 10, 2009)

HobbyTalk said:


> But is it sending 1080p/24 or 1080p/60? The PS3 will convert the 1080p/24 BD output to 1080p/60 if your TV does not support 1080p/24. The Dish receivers are only capable of outputting 1080p/24.


Now this is a very good question. I tried to figure this out and I can't come up with an answer. I do not have the specs for the TV, so that side is a mystery (nowhere can I find the frame rate the TV is using or receiving). I don't believe that the PS3 said either, but I will double check that. And the 622 is also silent on the frame rate in use... as far as I could tell. My tech support (my oldest son) says that the TV is probably operating at a higher than 24 fps rate -- he thinks 30 fps at least. But I cannot prove it one way or the other.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

daveray said:


> Check out this thread on 1080p 24 your Sony will not display 1080p 24.
> http://forums.highdefdigest.com/hom...24-signal-multiplies-original-frame-rate.html


Thanks for the link. According to Sony's published specs for the KDL40WL135 it is a true 1920x1080p native display that does 1080p/24 (120Hz). The only other 1080p source I have available to test it with is a Sony Blu-Ray player which the set reports as operating at full 1080p via HDMI. Contrary to numerous postings that have been made, even on a smaller display, I see a definite visual improvement with 1080p over 1080i. After battling Sony and Dish for the last two months, with each pointing the finger at the other over the 1080p compatibility issue, I was able to use the information at the website to convince the store to take the KDL40WL135 back. Today I ordered two Z-Series KDL-40Z4100/B Bravias. Hopefully these will work properly with Dish's 1080p/24 support.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

pawnslinger said:


> Now this is a very good question. I tried to figure this out and I can't come up with an answer. I do not have the specs for the TV, so that side is a mystery (nowhere can I find the frame rate the TV is using or receiving). I don't believe that the PS3 said either, but I will double check that. And the 622 is also silent on the frame rate in use... as far as I could tell. My tech support (my oldest son) says that the TV is probably operating at a higher than 24 fps rate -- he thinks 30 fps at least. But I cannot prove it one way or the other.


You can set the PS3 to send 1080P24 from a BD that is encoded as such (most, if not all of them are), if it plays on your TV you know it supports it, if not you'll have to switch it back to off or Auto.

http://manuals.playstation.net/document/en/ps3/current/settings/bdsettings.html#2462



> BD 1080p 24 Hz Output (HDMI)
> Set whether to use 1080p 24 Hz video output mode for output of BD video. Set this option when the system is connected to a TV using an HDMI cable. Adjust the settings as necessary for the TV in use.
> 
> Automatic Set to automatically switch the video output mode to match the TV that is connected.
> ...


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

My TV and receiver are both 1080p 24fps certified, and my PS3 plays it like that flawlessly; the receiver and TV sync very quickly to the signal, works great.

My 622 and 722 however are both a different story. If hooked directly to the TV it will pass 1080p when doing the VOD 1080p test, but if going through the receiver, the 722 doesn't give the equipment enough time to sync, and times out too fast.

Sometimes while the 1080p test is running I can push left/right repeatedly to get it to wait longer and sync to happen, but usually it times out. Their 1080p testing procedures leave MUCH to be desired.

It should have an auto and force command for 1080p/24, similar to a PS3.


----------



## JS_racer (Aug 25, 2007)

ZBoomer, is the test you are doing the 501vod 1080p test or something else ?? After i run the test, do i have to pay for the movie ? I just want the test.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, on 501 VOD movies, you should have one that is listed as 1080p.

Here's how to run the test without paying:

Select the 1080p VOD channel in the guide, right now mine is "The Dark Knight."

After you select it, a requestor pops up asking if you want to rent it, and stating in yellow text that a 1080p test will be run.

Select "Rent" and the test will begin. (don't worry, you really aren't renting yet)

At this point, the receiver will immediately switch to 1080p/24; this is the "test", and a requestor will pop up *while it's in 1080p mode.*

The requestor says "You have indicated you wish to view a ppv event, is this correct? Yes, cancel, no." (My TV will display 1080p/24, so I see this.)

If your TV doesn't show the 1080p signal, you will never see this, but instead just a blank screen or your TV saying it can't display the signal, as it's unable to sync. The receiver is sitting there with a 1080p requestor waiting on you, but you'd never see it if your TV isn't compatible, make sense?

If you don't respond within about 15 seconds to the requestor being shown in 1080p, it pops back out of 1080p mode to your normal resolution, another requestor pops up saying your TV isn't compatible, and asking if you want to rent in a lower resolution.

It thinks you have failed the test at this point because you didn't respond to the requestor in 1080p.

Just cancel out of that, and you ran the test, but didn't rent anything.

If you see the 1080p requestor you pass, if it just goes blank for 15 seconds, you did not.

(PS, I just tried this and discovered a bug, lol. I had Sirius music on when I did it, but after the test I was on another channel, and the floating music title thingie was trying to float over my normal program, with "unknown artist" shown, hahah. Turning it off/on fixed it.)


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

AVJohnnie said:


> I was able to use the information at the website to convince the store to take the KDL40WL135 back. Today I ordered two Z-Series KDL-40Z4100/B Bravias. Hopefully these will work properly with Dish's 1080p/24 support.


AFAIK, the KDL40WL135 doesn't support 1080/24p, but the Z4100 definitely does! Having said that, many known-1080/24p TVs still aren't being "passed" by Dish's tests, and Dish is continuing to work on the HDMI code to solve this.


----------



## faiello (Mar 17, 2003)

What I am reading is that if your TV is 1080P/60fps you will not be able to watch the 1080P VOD from Dish, is that right?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

faiello said:


> What I am reading is that if your TV is 1080P/60fps you will not be able to watch the 1080P VOD from Dish, is that right?


Yes


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

My Sony 52XBR4 does 1080P/24 and still fails the Dish test. I've tried turning off Motionflow with no success. Oh well.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

IIP said:


> AFAIK, the KDL40WL135 doesn't support 1080/24p, but the Z4100 definitely does! Having said that, many known-1080/24p TVs still aren't being "passed" by Dish's tests, and Dish is continuing to work on the HDMI code to solve this.


I should have the new sets sometime next week. I'll let you know if they pass the notorious Dish test!


----------



## passta (Jan 23, 2009)

ZBoomer said:


> Yes, on 501 VOD movies, you should have one that is listed as 1080p.
> 
> Here's how to run the test without paying:
> 
> ...


I'm new to dish, got it setup today and have a 722 and a Samsung 37" LCD I bought last week that is 1080P. I don't have a channel 501 or 1080P VOD, does it take some time for that channel to even appear?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

passta said:


> I'm new to dish, got it setup today and have a 722 and a Samsung 37" LCD I bought last week that is 1080P. I don't have a channel 501 or 1080P VOD, does it take some time for that channel to even appear?


Yes, the Dish on Demand events download between 1 am and 9 am mountain time. They usually take a couple days to show up. Also, they won't download if the receiver is powered on during that time-frame. Has to be in "stand-by" mode. Does not necesarilly have to be that way for the entire time-frame.


----------



## JS_racer (Aug 25, 2007)

passed the 1080p test here. samsung 67a750 led dlp. 
only tv with the 622, others have dvr enabled 211 boxes.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I downloaded "Beast" from DishOnline and it never did the test? Do I have to select it for viewing first? It has already passed the test for VOD fine but this is the first time I've tried DishOnline. I haven't seen the show yet, maybe that's when it does the test? Also, I'm guessing here, but maybe it only does the test once? Anyone know if it will do the test every time you choose a 1080p VOD or DishOnline movie?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for the many answers I got to my question. The DishOnline show seemed to work just fine. The TV indicated 1080p when I started it. I never did see it do any type of test, unless it did the test in the background?


----------



## mzta9 (Jan 12, 2008)

AVJohnnie,
Too late as I see you've purchased the Sony's, but...

I have the Toshiba 42XV540U 42" 120Hz, which is the predecessor to the Toshiba REGZA Cinema Series 42XV545U 42-Inch 1080p/120Hz LCD. Got it about 6 months ago from Crutchfield (good customer service) and I'm totally satisfied. I rented I Am Legend and just downloaded The Beast both in 1080p. Although I did not ever get DishNetwork's HDMI test screen with my 722, the TV indicated it was indeed 1080p. Picture looked great and I could tell the difference from 1080i (especially if I stand close to the screen)  . I knew going into my purchase that fast motion sports was not the best on LCDs and sometimes during football season and the summer Olympics I wished motion PQ was better... but that's it as far as any "disappointment". Sony has always seemed too expensive to me.

Is there a thread/list of 1080p compatible TVs for the 622/722? I would be happy to add my model. I checked the stickys but did not see it. That would be a useful list to many I'm sure even if it wasn't 100% complete.


----------



## dccatl (Jan 18, 2009)

faiello said:


> What I am reading is that if your TV is 1080P/60fps you will not be able to watch the 1080P VOD from Dish, is that right?


I don't think this is true. My LG 42LB5D (1080p/60) passes the test and the TV confirms that it is in 1080p mode when the test passes. My LG 52LG70 (1080p/24) also passes the test and also shows 1080p/24. Note the LB5D is a 60Hz set and will not do 24p real cinema so it does not have a frame rate indicator next to the resolution (everything is displayed 1080/60) but the LG70 is a 120Hz set and displays the frame rate next to the resolution. By the way, this was with 2 different 722's both on firmware 6.16


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

dccatl said:


> I don't think this is true. My LG 42LB5D (1080p/60) passes the test and the TV confirms that it is in 1080p mode when the test passes. My LG 52LG70 (1080p/24) also passes the test and also shows 1080p/24. Note the LB5D is a 60Hz set and will not do 24p real cinema so it does not have a frame rate indicator next to the resolution (everything is displayed 1080/60) but the LG70 is a 120Hz set and displays the frame rate next to the resolution. By the way, this was with 2 different 722's both on firmware 6.16


The set doesn't necessarily have to _display_ 1080P/24 but it does need to _accept_ 1080P/24 (and then do a 3:2 pulldown conversion), which some 60 (or 72, or 120HZ) native displays will not do.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

mzta9 said:


> Is there a thread/list of 1080p compatible TVs for the 622/722? I would be happy to add my model. I checked the stickys but did not see it. That would be a useful list to many I'm sure even if it wasn't 100% complete.


Yes; Grog has started a thread in the *High Definition Discussion* forum http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=150888 for folks to post the results of their set's EDID info. I'd be willing to check it and post the results myself if it wasn't such a pain to move my equipment around in order to do the PC / HDMI hookup.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> The set doesn't necessarily have to _display_ 1080P/24 but it does need to _accept_ 1080P/24 (and then do a 3:2 pulldown conversion), which some 60 (or 72, or 120HZ) native displays will not do.


Right. When it comes to 1080/24p support, there are three categories of TVs:

- Can't accept 1080/24p input signals. Receiver must convert to 1080/60i.

- Accepts 1080/24p input signals, but internally converts using 3:2 pulldown to display at 60 fps. All fixed 60Hz panels that accept 1080/24p signals do this, as well as a few 120 Hz models, and probably a few others.

- Accepts 1080/24p input signals, and has a panel that will refresh at a multiple of 24 (i.e., 48, 72, 96, or 120), and can display each frame in the same multiple, so that each frame is displayed for a total of 1/24th of a second.


----------



## kktk (Jul 6, 2007)

So--let me get this---this 1080p "Test", "movie options" etc is still going?
On what channels?

I tried to do this yesterday...I have a 722, saw the VOD channels(that were showing 3 movies), started the process which asked If I wanted to rent a movie, and I was able to rent it.

Besides this---nothing was stated anywhere that it was 1080p.
No other test happened. No downloading took place.

I also didn't see "The Beast" listed anywhere.
Also---I don't have a TV that can do 1080p/24. So my panasonic 50PZ700u must be falling under the category of tv's that accepts the signal and then interlaces?

I don't even know if that VOD movie was 1080p though....
I'm confused.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

kktk said:


> So--let me get this---this 1080p "Test", "movie options" etc is still going?
> On what channels?
> 
> I tried to do this yesterday...I have a 722, saw the VOD channels(that were showing 3 movies), started the process which asked If I wanted to rent a movie, and I was able to rent it.
> ...


On channel 501, the 1080p movies clearly indicate that they are "1080p" so you would definetely know (also my TV will go from 1080i to 1080p on the screen). Also, "The Beast" is only showing on DishOnline and not on the VOD 501 channels. You need to go to the "menu" and then navigate through the DishOnline choices, it's under "TV ...", not sure exactly since I'm not at home.

I had a problem with episode two of "The Beast". When I selected it to watch (already downloaded), it made the screen blank and nothing was working. I had to do a soft reset and then everything worked fine. Just goes to show that the download stuff isn't exactly up to par yet (maybe I just didn't wait long enough for the show to start?).


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

My Kuro passes the VOD 1080P but still won't display the "The Beast" in 1080P. I downloaded the second episode from Dishonline last night (it took about 20 minutes as opposed to 20 hours last time!!), went to the 501 and had it pass the test (didn't rent the movie though) and then started the DOL episode and it just displayed at 1080i like everything else. I'm sure they're still working on it.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

bobukcat said:


> went to the 501 and had it pass the test (didn't rent the movie though) and then started the DOL episode and it just displayed at 1080i like everything else


You can't "pass the test" without renting. If you back out of the test screen (even though it's displaying properly in 1080p) without renting, you "failed" it.

You must accept the 1080p requestor and actually start watching the movie in 1080p to "pass." Otherwise it never knows you saw the 1080p screen at all, it figures you failed and never saw it.

Yes, you may have seen the 1080p screen and in your mind you "passed," but if you didn't continue at that point, from the receiver's point of view you failed. (When you back out you'll notice it says you failed, and offers to view in a lower resolution.)

Not sure this would matter as far as watching the 1080p "The Beast" but that's how VOD works.


----------



## kktk (Jul 6, 2007)

hmmm either I am doing something wrong or something else is going on...

For starters, I dont see the episodes of Beast listed anywhere.
I know they arent on the VOD channels---so I access my Dishonline---and I dont see them listed there either.

Secondly, it seems like that if you can actually rent the movie, you have passed the test? Is that correct? 

People have mentioned that it clearly states on the VOD channels that the movie is 1080p---I dont see that anywhere. Also dish states that they arent showing any movies right now in 1080p.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Do this on your remote

Press DVR button
Press 5 button
Press 4 button

They should be riight at the top.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

HobbyTalk said:


> Do this on your remote
> 
> Press DVR button
> Press 5 button
> ...


Thanks for letting us know. I was doing it the hard way by going through the "menu" screens.


----------



## JS_racer (Aug 25, 2007)

ZBoomer said:


> You can't "pass the test" without renting. If you back out of the test screen (even though it's displaying properly in 1080p) without renting, you "failed" it.
> 
> You must accept the 1080p requestor and actually start watching the movie in 1080p to "pass." Otherwise it never knows you saw the 1080p screen at all, it figures you failed and never saw it.
> 
> ...


intresting, what if i want to see the beast in 1080p but dont want to buy the ppv ?? 
i can pass the 1080p test, then canceled before purchase.
does this hose my 1080p the beast ??


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

JS_racer said:


> intresting, what if i want to see the beast in 1080p but dont want to buy the ppv ??
> i can pass the 1080p test, then canceled before purchase.
> does this hose my 1080p the beast ??


The two methods are delivered differently. The Beast is delivered via internet connection and the VOD movies are delivered via satellite. The Beast is currently free but I'm not sure if there will be a cost later?


----------



## JS_racer (Aug 25, 2007)

lujan said:


> The two methods are delivered differently. The Beast is delivered via internet connection and the VOD movies are delivered via satellite. The Beast is currently free but I'm not sure if there will be a cost later?


correct, but the beast will only download in 1080I and not p for me. that is what i was asking.


----------



## JS_racer (Aug 25, 2007)

60 minute phone with dish was a waste of time. started with saying my set passes the 1080p 501 test. i get told that their boxes only do 1080i. i explain 501 is a ppv 1080p, still confuses them. then i ask about the beast, they tell me its on dish on demand and not online. nope, after 40 minutes i get told that 1 movie is in 1080p and to purchase that and nothing on dish online is in 1080p. i tell them how to get there to see it available, still lost on the other end. few more minutes, they tell me my set is not compatible with their 1080p. remind them that 50 minutes ago i told them it passes the 1080p test on 501. i ask if i need to purchase a 501ppv to flip a flag or something that online looks for. silence on the other end. in the end, they wanted my 622 info, and said they would send it to engineering. 
i sure would love to have my hour back.


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

JS_racer said:


> 60 minute phone with dish was a waste of time. started with saying my set passes the 1080p 501 test. i get told that their boxes only do 1080i. i explain 501 is a ppv 1080p, still confuses them. then i ask about the beast, they tell me its on dish on demand and not online. nope, after 40 minutes i get told that 1 movie is in 1080p and to purchase that and nothing on dish online is in 1080p. i tell them how to get there to see it available, still lost on the other end. few more minutes, they tell me my set is not compatible with their 1080p. remind them that 50 minutes ago i told them it passes the 1080p test on 501. i ask if i need to purchase a 501ppv to flip a flag or something that online looks for. silence on the other end. in the end, they wanted my 622 info, and said they would send it to engineering.
> i sure would love to have my hour back.


Dish phone support is horrible. My 622, that was replaced over a month ago, still does not show any 501HD movies in the guide let alone the 1080P movie. I just called to see why and got onto an argument with the tech. He tells me the 622 CANNOT display 1080P and never has. I told him I had already watched them on my old 622 and he stuck to his guns and told me no way. I hung up and called back to get another tech. He tells me the same thing! I made him look up my purchase history and he then saw I had watched the 1080P's on the 622. He reset something on his end and told me to check it in 30 minutes. We'll see if it works. How is it a simple minded person like myself knows more than the techs themselves?


----------

